# Tyrian distortion (revv g3) gain question



## Bobbyd67 (May 15, 2020)

I just finished building it and it sounds awesome! I don't have a high gain amp so I can't really test it as it is entendent to be used. When I turn the gain knob I barely get any range difference. It goes to no gain then at around 1/8 it goes to full on distortion at the 1/2 point it pretty much max out the distortion , rendering the last half of the knob pretty useless xD the range changes a bit depending on where the eq knobs are set. And the range is most noticable with the toggle in middle position. Is this all normal on a vibrochamp amp ? Just wanna make sure I didn't do anything wrong on my build thanks !


----------



## Robert (May 15, 2020)

I use mine with a Fender Twin, so I can definitely say it works great with a clean amp.

Even with the gain knob all the way down mine still has a pretty good bit of dirt.      I'll have to dig it out later and see about the range on the pot.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (May 15, 2020)

Ok I will have to open it up... I might have mixed up the volume and gain pot ? I dunno it that would explain it


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 15, 2020)

If you mixed a B1M up with an A50K yeah you’re likely to hear something funky, could be!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (May 15, 2020)

Haven't had the chance today to unbox the pedal yet. The thing is everything sounds and work great so it flew under the radar... I was noodleling around with it this morning and just notice now the low range in gain! The eq and even the distortion sounds clear and crisp so that's why I was suspecting my amp to be the problem.

Most of the demo's I heard of the pedal uses already driven amps . Maybe it's just a bad soldered pot lug too! I will have to troubleshoot once the kids are asleep


----------



## Bobbyd67 (May 16, 2020)

Well I got it out and I did put a 1m pot in the gain, mesured it and it goes from 0 to 1m, checked my resistors r1-17 and they are all fine. I did put some electric tape on the bottom of the holes of the pots, I had one of the mold dot of the enclosure that wasn't properly sanded just where the gain pot was , so it was maybe creating a short.

All in all after replaying around with it I am starting to think that it was maybe all in my head  in the middle position you clearly can hear the gain range. Red and Blue agression it's very less pronounced but still there. 

I believe that I was expecting something entirely different from the pedal. I was expecting a heavy metal distortion but I got a very clean high gain one! I think that all the demo's I've heard we're made by metal heads with high gain amp channel combined with the pedal, so it got me a bit confused when I fired it up... Or maybe there was a short like I said xD it's hard to say the pedal just sounds so nice ! It's getting hard to believe that there was anything to troubleshoot in the first place .... Apart from my expectations !!

I consider it properly working !! Now I got a thorpy mushroom cloud that ain't working for sure xD i Will try to get the transistors mesurements and post a pic in a different tread tonight !


----------

